# Kastling Royale Legend



## WV1951 (Feb 26, 2020)

I had planned on picking up another BPS Pro Qualifier 2 when the Bass Pro/Cabelas spring fishing classic sale comes out next month. I think I found a link that has the flyer(ahead of time) and the Pro Qualifier 2 doesn't look to be half price like it has the last couple of years. I have one and for the price, I like it.
Looking at an entry level Kastking Royale Legend for a backup reel, and what reviews I read were pretty good for a low cost reel. Onthewater 102 has done some research(Piscifun) and has it in a post on here. Not much other info when I did a search. We have had another season since then, and am wondering if anyone has any further info or reviews on the Kastking brand?
Heck, for the price, it might be worth being a guinea pig.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 26, 2020)

Check out bassresource.com - they review a number of Kastking products. 

They seem to be OK, I've only handled one, the assassin, and it was a watered down version of the Piscifun Phantoms I have, literally a product of the same factory with different materials used for the internals to the point the side plates were interchangeable provided the spools were removed (different braking system).


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks on the water102. Those are some of the reviews I read. The price is what concerns me, but their direct marketing business model does allow for some lesser pricing. Reviews are as good if not better than the Abu Promax genre, which I am very satisfied with. I fish recreationally only, so this may be worth a shot.

PS. Read your review on the Piscifun Phantom and it grabbed my attention. Looked on Piscifun website and the Phantom X is 47% off right now and the 6:3:1 is only $49.99 right now shipped. That might be the way to go.


----------



## onthewater102 (Feb 27, 2020)

Those Phantom X's are different from the Phantom I reviewed - they don't have the magnetic brake in the side plate based on the diagram online - looks like they use a brass main gear as well. FYI those centrifugal brakes (same design on both versions of the Phantom) need to be kept clean and the drum lightly oiled.

I had a bad experience trying to order parts for a Carbon X reel that belonged to a friend. They were very responsive in early December, worked with me to get the order placed for the main gear (damaged teeth, unsure if there was salt/surf exposure behind the failure), but then I never received the parts and their customer service failed to reply to any of my additional inquiries or my case through Paypal. I haven't tried reaching them directly since then. 

I've never had an issue with any of my reels, and I've got numerous Carbon X's, Phantoms and a pair of Saex Elites...


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 27, 2020)

The Carbon X reference threw me until I realized it was a spinning reel. Watched a long you tube video comparing the Phantom to the Phantom X. I saw that the X doesn't have an external knob for brake adjustment, but the X still won because of the handle and quietness and maybe smoothness, but it was nearly a toss up. Hope to use this for cranking and won't have to remove the cover to make adjustments very often. Regardless, whatever I end up with will not be much of an investment, so I may have to live and learn.


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 27, 2020)

After some more reading and onthewater's experience with Piscifun, went ahead and ordered their entry level Torrent. If it doesn't pan out, I am only in for 40 bucks. If it does, will probably step up a notch or two and order a higher level as needed.


----------



## freimer (Feb 29, 2020)

I’ve been using a Torrent for a couple of summers and have been pleased with it. Doesn’t get tons of use as I have a few other reels I use more often, but have been happy with it so far. Nice and smooth, and the larger handle is nice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WV1951 (Feb 29, 2020)

That is good to hear. Did you have to lubricate yours before use, or did it have adequate lubrication?


----------



## freimer (Feb 29, 2020)

I did not lube it, just spooled it up and used it. Seems to me it was already lubed out of the box, but that was a while ago. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WV1951 (Mar 18, 2020)

Not going to start a new thread on the Piscifun, but I got the Torrent, and for 40 bucks, can't go wrong. Longevity might be another issue, but only time will tell. I have seen some fb ads that brings it down to about 32 dollars with a promotional code. The spool release is a bit firm, but the reel is smooth and quiet. Pretty good castibility once dialed in.


----------



## 450clown (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a few of the torrent reels I love them. Has anyone tried their rods? Also, what the opinion on their spinning reels? 

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------

